# Up right Maytag



## rodue (Sep 5, 2012)

I have new model that I just completed It a 5/8 scale of a up right Maytag engine. the first uprights made by Maytag was 1915 and were  maded several years I have it runing on you tube under "roduebases engines'


----------



## desbromilow (Sep 5, 2012)

sweet job!! well done


----------



## bridgedog (Sep 5, 2012)

Very nice. I know an old gentleman who has 24 of those old maytag engines in his shop.I can't talk him out of one [YET]


----------



## misfitsailor (Sep 5, 2012)

Tell us about the castings!  Looks great!


----------



## rodue (Sep 6, 2012)

The 2 bigest problems I have is casting the brass I don't have large equipment and I have to pour  heavy flywheels one at a time. I can add smaller volume items in one pour at the same time. And I can get voids in the flywheels. The aluminum gives me a problem with little pin holes and I think my cores may be causing alot of this,they are hard to vent. Four cycle engines cylinders that don't bottom out, are not a problem.
 I use Petobond sand and it works very well, but expensive. This Matag has 7 in. flywheels and I stay away from larger diameter ones.
     Latter on I will post a Ajax engine that I scaled down from  Tiny Power model.


----------



## rhitee93 (Sep 6, 2012)

rodue said:


> The 2 bigest problems I have is casting the brass I don't have large equipment and I have to pour  heavy flywheels one at a time. I can add smaller volume items in one pour at the same time. And I can get voids in the flywheels. The aluminum gives me a problem with little pin holes and I think my cores may be causing alot of this,they are hard to vent. Four cycle engines cylinders that don't bottom out, are not a problem.
> I use Petobond sand and it works very well, but expensive. This Matag has 7 in. flywheels and I stay away from larger diameter ones.
> Latter on I will post a Ajax engine that I scaled down from  Tiny Power model.



In other words, the castings are his own design  

Very impressive :bow:


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 6, 2012)

Very nifty stuff!!! When I was a kid growing up in the 1940's and 50's the Hydro hadn't came to the part of Ontario I lived in yet. All the women in my village had those gasoline powered washing machines. I don't remember seeing a Maytag, but did see lots of Briggs and Stratton and Iron Horse engines. When the hydro finally did come thru in about 1955, they were very quick to change to electricaly powered washing machines. They would give you their old gasoline powered washing machine just to get rid of it. I had a gasoline washing machine engine on my bicycle, on a paddlewheel boat on the nearby lake, and on a host of different go carts. They weren't really powerfull enough to give you a fast ride, but they were FREE!!!----Brian


----------



## rodue (Sep 7, 2012)

Every one as a kid at that time had vision of putting the Maytag on something they good ride.I did it when I was eighteen a little smarter,that is a debatable now. I was to large to ride the 4 wheel cart,but I had a  younger brother I so talked him in to riding it,it had no cluch just the weight of the engine against the v belt. It got to moving to fast and my brother turned it over,the engine stayed put but the fly wheel keep going. I latter years I did repair it and I stii have the engine. It was one of the first 2 cylinder Maytag made.


----------



## rake60 (Sep 14, 2012)

Beautiful Model!!! 

Being an antique engine collector, I am quite familiar with the engine it is modeled after.

It was the Maytag Model 43 in 1915 with a battery fired ignition.
In 1918 it became the Model 44 that included a magneto ignition.

A few years ago I was at a live auction where they had one on the block.
I has set a personal bidding limit that was quickly exceeded.
It sold for $3700 that day.

Excellent scale reproduction! :bow:

Rick


----------



## rodue (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks,
 I had a realy good friend in our engine club,as I mention that I wanted to make an upright Maytag if I could get enough information on it, he said I have one you can take apart. So I carried it home and took it apart. I inturn I said I would make him a set of casting. He has all winter to make his. He also has a 1/2 scale 92 and a5/8 scale 72, made from my castings.   I offered him casting for the 82,but at the time he declined,and they went to some one else.Latter on he was sorry he didn't take them. I made two of the 92's One made using the original ignition,only I used a automotive coil and battery, the other 92,82,and 72 I use a buzz coil.


----------



## dcflysrc (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello Rodue,  

    Your engine is beautiful and I am sure that some of the members here would love to get some castings if at all possible? I for one would love to have a set of each of the Maytag's that you cast. Please let me know with a PM if you are interested in sharing your castings.   THANKS   DON   DCFLYSRC


----------

